# Burr Oak



## JignPig Guide (Aug 3, 2007)

The leaves are in full-color, and it’s beautiful.
Water temps were upper 50s.​Air temp upper 40s.​Caught a tiny bass on a mid-depth Crankbait.​Caught 3-bass on a Venom jig tipped with an Uncle Josh Pork Frog/JignPig.​


----------



## percidaeben (Jan 15, 2010)

Nice work,great report as usual!


----------



## Jim white (Feb 19, 2018)

JignPig Guide said:


> The leaves are in full-color, and it’s beautiful.
> Water temps were upper 50s.​Air temp upper 40s.​Caught a tiny bass on a mid-depth Crankbait.​Caught 3-bass on a Venom jig tipped with an Uncle Josh Pork Frog/JignPig.​
> View attachment 478281


Nice bass 👍 A few buddy an I was there last sat trying to find some crappie. We all had one pole near bottom for catfish an Minnie's under bobbers. We caught 9 little crappie but had a fun day 😁👍


----------



## JignPig Guide (Aug 3, 2007)

percidaeben said:


> Nice work,great report as usual!


Thanks.


----------

